# Woodpecker Top With Kreg Insert



## wrecks (Dec 6, 2015)

I just got a used (second hand but essentially brand new) Woodpecker router top on a Kreg table base. The setup didn't have a router insert so in order to save money I was going to buy a $50 Kreg insert to put into the Woodpecker cutout instead of the $100 Woodpecker insert. I'm not planning to use a lift at this time and will just mount my Porter Cable router to the underside and adjust as I go.

The problem is I'm not sure how to level and screw down the Kreg insert to the Woodpecker top since they are designed to use different systems. Is anybody familiar with this problem who could provide any advice or suggestions?

As you can guess, this is my first router table - so I'm still learning.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry to say I don't have an answer for you, but I would like to welcome you to the forum !




Gary


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum.
sorry not familiar with your set up but I'm sure we have a member that can help you, sounds like you got a good deal


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

These may just do the trick for ya wrecks: 

https://www.kregtool.com/store/c41/...recision-router-table-insert-plate-levelers/#


if you got 1" between the bottom of the plate and the bottom of the table you should be good. These levels work on tables
up to 1 1/2" thick. I'd pre-drill before mounting


----------



## wrecks (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks for the friendly welcome and for the advice above from TwoSkies. I saw those and they might work but the existing table has a rabbit that the insert is designed to sit on. I guess I could set those supports so they sat on the inside of the rabbit and it wouldn't make much of a difference. 

I did get a good deal, the whole setup with the Kreg base, the Woodpecker top, nice heavy locking casters, and a power switch was only $100!

Now I just need to learn how to use it!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

They will mount to the underside of the table top, below the rabbet. They are advertised to fit tables that are 1 1/2" thick, so you should be good to go....

You come to the right place to learn how to use it.....There's quite a bit of knowledge floating around here somewhere


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@wrecks

Welcome to the forum - when you get a chance, please update your profile with a first name - makes it so much more personal - there are too many people with a first name of n/a 

Your initial post asked how you would screw down the insert - you shouldn't have to screw it down as the weight of the router will keep it in place and will allow you to lift the plate/router for ease of adjustment.

Vince


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Vince... on my WP tabletop, the opening is just ever so slightly deeper than 3/8"...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I saw a reference in wreck's post about a rabbet but didn't realize it was that shallow - is 3/8" too shallow for gravity to hold the plate/router in place?

I see the Kreg Precision router plate is 3/8" so with the Kreg levelers I would think it would be the right fit?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

problem he'd encounter I do believe is that the plate would rest slightly lower than the top of the table... and I do mean just slightly..this is something that he can easily check quickly....if it is flush, no doubt the weight of the router would hold her in place easily...not much different than resting on the adjusters, regardless of design..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Vince... on my WP tabletop, the opening is just ever so slightly deeper than 3/8"...


what ever happened to ''fuzz'' and ''schosh''???...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> what ever happened to ''fuzz'' and ''schosh''???...


the terms I'm used to using are not really fit for a public forum *L*


----------



## wrecks (Dec 6, 2015)

Okay, so it sounds like I may be able to just drop it in and everything will be fine. I'll see how it works when the plate arrives and if I have further questions about getting it set up right I'll fire away. I picked up the table today and have the plate on order.

Next piece of business will be building a fence!

Cheers,
Rex


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> the terms I'm used to using are not really fit for a public forum *L*


ahhhhhhhh....
the hair sequence....


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey Rex, when I build my table using a Rockler 1/4" aluminum plate (which also sits on a rabbit below the table top) I used this router leveling kit from Rockler. It worked well for me. I would agree that the weight of the router will hold the plate in place as long as the plate fits snugly in the recess.

The lip that the router plate sits on should be at least 1/2" wide for this kit and it needs to be cut to ~1/8" deeper than the plate thickness. Install the threaded inserts, leveling screws, and lay the plate on top. Easy Peasy!

Welcome to the Forum!

Jeff


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ratbob said:


> Hey Rex, when I build my table using a Rockler 1/4" aluminum plate (which also sits on a rabbit below the table top) I used this router leveling kit from Rockler. It worked well for me. I would agree that the weight of the router will hold the plate in place as long as the plate fits snugly in the recess.
> 
> The lip that the router plate sits on should be at least 1/2" wide for this kit and it needs to be cut to ~1/8" deeper than the plate thickness. Install the threaded inserts, leveling screws, and lay the plate on top. Easy Peasy!
> 
> ...


rout a pocket/recess for the leveler and leave more meat on the rabbet...


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> rout a pocket/recess for the leveler and leave more meat on the rabbet...


True Mr. Sticky! But the rabbit must be low enough that the plate sits below the table surface so the adjusters have room to work.

I screwed up the install description for the Rockler leveler kit. The threaded inserts are just for the lock-down screws that are included with the kit. For the adjusters you just pre-drill the hole and screw them right into the table. All in all not a bad way to go for less than $7.


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

TwoSkies57 said:


> These may just do the trick for ya wrecks:



Thanks much for this information! It may not work for him but I am in the process of looking at a new plate for my home built table and was worried about thickness and just how to address leveling, this may just do the trick. Have a cuppa joe on me!!


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

It is as simple as measuring the cavity in the table and then buying a plate of the same measurement. The thickness is fairly standard but the outside measurement could be different. I am not sure but I do believe the Kreg plates are different size than the Woodpecker plates. There are 2 different plate sizes and maybe more but I only know of the two. I have a Woodpecker table with the super fence and until I bought a Jessem Lift I used the Woodpecker aluminum plate even though there there are other plates that will work.


----------



## wrecks (Dec 6, 2015)

Ken Bee said:


> d I am not sure but I do believe the Kreg plates are different size than the Woodpecker plates. There are 2 different plate sizes and maybe more but I only know of the two.


You had me nervous so I double checked, the Kreg and the Woodpecker are both 9 1/4 x 11 3/4.


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes it will fit, I have a Woodpecker Table and a spare Kreg insert and they fit fine.
CAD-Man


----------



## wrecks (Dec 6, 2015)

I got my Kreg insert plate in the mail today and it fits perfectly into the Woodpecker table top. It needs to be leveled a little bit and I think I will just take care of this with a few layers of masking tape on the rabbet on the side where it is needed. 

On a related note, when I mount my PC 690 router to the underside of the plate (I won't be using a lift) I assume I should remove the black plastic ring that is part of the router base when being used handheld. Is that correct?


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

wrecks said:


> I got my Kreg insert plate in the mail today and it fits perfectly into the Woodpecker table top. It needs to be leveled a little bit and I think I will just take care of this with a few layers of masking tape on the rabbet on the side where it is needed.
> 
> On a related note, when I mount my PC 690 router to the underside of the plate (I won't be using a lift) I assume I should remove the black plastic ring that is part of the router base when being used handheld. Is that correct?


You are correct sir! No base ring needed in the table.


----------

